# 1/5/12 PCD delivery! Anyone else?



## poofyo101 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just got my email in
1/5/12 for my ED m3. Anyone else going that day?


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Look forward to meeting you then!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

poofyo101 said:


> Just got my email in
> 1/5/12 for my ED m3. Anyone else going that day?


Where are the pix/video and a report :angel:

Can't wait to go back sometime in April when my Euro Delivery Active Hybrid 7 comes back to the states after I collect it in Munich on Feb 17th 2012


----------

